# Shadow



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well he’s still with us

He’s 13 May the twelve

As you may remember he dropped from 50Kg to 30kg, blood tests ultrasound revealed nothing

I refused intrusive tests 

It turned out he had a severe urine infection not picked up till he was weeing all over the house, and prob a gut infection

To cut a long story short he has been on long term antibiotics

Gained 8Kl and dropped two when antibiotics finished

Back on them he is eating well, loose stools now firmer

He’s well for an old git

I’m not holding my breath as he is getting old, but he’s still enjoying life

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good to hear. Life in the old dog yet! (Shadow, not you. :lol: )


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We are both very pleased that you have been able to work out how to help him enjoy life a lot more.

Yes, he may be stubborn and awkward at times,

BUT he is a great dog, firmly glued to your side and with real justification - his undying love is only matched by your’s and Albert’s and long may that last.

You know how large a place he has in our hearts too, please give him a dentistix in or similar from us.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

That is so lovely to hear, Sandra. I often wonder how he is doing. So many dogs are living to good ages now. Trouble is that means mine will still be with us when we are in our 80's!!! Might have to start saving up for a dog walker


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Shadow manages with a walk alternate days as Alberts knees are bad Pat

He can manage to cycle but walking is difficult

Needs must, he drives to the cemetery nearby and walks him slowly there, shadow is content to sniff around, his running days are over anyway

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Shadow manages with a walk alternate days as Alberts knees are bad Pat
> 
> He can manage to cycle but walking is difficult
> 
> ...


He's like you then, does a lot of reading :grin2: Daily hound, K9 times are probably top of his list.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He likes TV Jan

As long as there is no violence

The hound that is :smile2:

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Picking up pee mails


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Picking up pee mails


That's a good one 😂


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are aware he needs more walks to fulfil his days

But so do we 

So both us and the dog remain unfulfilled in freedom to walk

We just have to hope he wouldn’t prefer to live elsewhere

I’m sure he is missing the family during Covid 

Did I say he likes to be fed a few spoonfuls of his meals on a spoon before he eats it

Been watching to much Tv when wine is tasted and accepted 

This is one classy dog, he is a pedigree and don’t forget it

Not his fault his owners plebs

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Bless him.

One of the things that dogs like to do is sniff. It is inherently rewarding for them. I have taught the last few dogs of mine Scentwork. Some dogs like to find a toy while others prefer to search for something like cheese. As the toy finding involves a great game I would not think it suitable for you and Shadow. You could drop a piece of cheese and let him find it. Then another piece and another until he "gets" the game. Move on slightly to tossing it away and sending him to "find it"! Once he gets that game you can put it somewhere easy like on a chair, while he is out of the room, and send him to "find it". Moving on it can be hidden in all sorts of increasingly difficult places such as under chairs and tables, inside boxes, inside old handbags. More advanced searches can be done in the garden where the wind will play havoc with the scent.

My dogs have all loved this game and most dogs find it tiring. I was taught by an ex Customs and Excise drugs detection dog handler called Pam Mackinnon. She now runs a company called Talking Dogs Scentwork. She has written books and has some on line training courses you can buy. https://scentwork.com/


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He’s not been too well the last couple of days, very loose stools and drinking more

He’s been on one antibiotic a day which did seem to be maintaining him

I’ve up it to two a day for 10 days

I think it’s just a game of monitoring, when he finishes the antibiotics, we have two months worth, more as he has been on a maintenance dose of one instead of two he needs another blood test

But so far the tests revealed nothing

I think I’ll take a stool sample, the urine sample revealed a urine infection which obviously affected his gut as well, or vice versa

I’m still unwilling to have intrusive tests, he’s an old dog,a few weeks from 13 is a good age, he’s thin, eats a good varied home cooked diet and is content enough

He needs clipping which may reveal he’s thinner than he now looks, but he will be more comfortable without his coat, and it’s not because he’s starving, mostly he eats everything put before him and I supplement it with roast chicken thighs as snacks

He really does eat from a spoon before he tucks into his meal, a bit like he gives his approval to what he’s offered

He won’t live for ever and neither will we

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

He is a big part of OUR commmunity,please,please, do what you think is best, we are all concerned for him and you two.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Bless him.

Of course antibiotics can cause loose stools due to gut microbiome being affected. Might be worth a probiotic of some sort to re balance his gut? I use natural yoghurt regularly but he might need something a bit stronger?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He is on probiotics Pat

The antibiotics stopped his loose bowels until they stopped

He’s been put on more which worked on a low dose until they didn’t

I’ve put him on a double dose and we will see

Dave he has been the MHF Dog from Hell for years
No one has surpassed him

A dog who has travelled all over Europe terrifying and beguiling in equal measure

Making our travels a delight and a nightmare in equal measure

You met both, but he fell in love with Lesley and she with him 

Others he definitely didn’t fancy

He hasn’t mellowed with age

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep he fancied Barry

Barry was really nervous

But shadow knows a good guy when he sees one

And was have nothing of a nervous guy

Straight in there to welcome him, a dog from hell or a soft mut 

Much like me I know a gooden when I see one

And shadow made his choice

A good choice as we love Barry

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Yep he fancied Barry
> 
> Barry was really nervous
> 
> ...


Awwww! what you after? 

Yeah we do get on quite well. Its been a while though, would he remember me or eat me?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Awwww! what you after?
> 
> Yeah we do get on quite well. Its been a while though, would he remember me or eat me?


I understand he only eats small meals so you'll be alright. 😉


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I understand he only eats small meals so you'll be alright. 😉


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


>


Just giving you confidence he won't eat you :laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Don’t be too sure

A bite is a snack

Inside the house he has manners, he is a pedigree 

In the garden no manners

In the van no manners

Out and about he is anyone’s , no longer on guard

A gentle giant

Although having lost so much weight, not so much a giant anymore

Sandra


----------

